
Comcast introduces Xfinity Mobile - azamatms
http://corporate.comcast.com/news-information/news-feed/comcast-xfinity-mobile
======
mattbillenstein
God, now they're going to require me to have one of their mobile plans along
with cable, home phone, and internet just to watch sportsball... Christ.

------
azamatms
Link to the video they sent out with the email promotions
[https://static.cdn.responsys.net/i5/responsysimages/content/...](https://static.cdn.responsys.net/i5/responsysimages/content/comcast/xfinitymobileV.mp4)

